# How to cook a Fatty?



## my87csx481 (Jul 24, 2010)

I've read tons of stuff on here and drooled over all the Fatty Q-view.

I'm gonna' smoke my first fatty today or tomorrow but, I have a few questions.  Sorry for bein' a noob.

I've got it rolled and wrapped in bacon already.  I know to smoke at around 225F.  I've seen recommended ranges of 160F to 170F internal temp....I'm gonna' shoot for 165F internal, thinking it will continue to rise a little after I pull it off.

My questions:  What do I do after it hits the target internal temp?  I know to pull it off the smoker.  Is it supposed to rest?  In foil or just on a plate or what?  Do I just dig in?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 24, 2010)

Personally I don't worry about resting fatties they are plenty juicy. Usually I bring them in and let them rest on the platter a few minutes then slice and serve. If I've made extras as I usually do I leave them whole till ready for them.


----------



## kb3ejw14 (Jul 24, 2010)

letting rest will let the juices flow back into the meat.so when u cut into it,u will not have them all over ur cutting board.

i always cover it with tinfoil.or in the case of doing butts i put them in a roasting pan and use the lid.

hope this helps....


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 24, 2010)

kb3ejw14 said:


> letting rest will let the juices flow back into the meat.so when u cut into it,u will not have them all over ur cutting board.
> 
> i always cover it with tinfoil.or in the case of doing butts i put them in a roasting pan and use the lid.
> 
> hope this helps....


You are correct and since theres so much fat mixed in with the juices from the sausage I prefer not to reabsorb and redistribute them into the meat but thats a matter of personal preference


----------



## eman (Jul 24, 2010)

The only time i rest a fatty is if i use alot of cheese in it. This lets the cheese cool a bit so that it will not go everywhere when you slice the fatty. other than that ,Get it while it's hot!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 24, 2010)

Heres one for you to try allow the fatty to drain pretty well then wrap it with Bisquick and pop it in the oven to cook that then slice it up. Cook it longer than I did this one tho


----------



## eman (Jul 24, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> Heres one for you to try allow the fatty to drain pretty well then wrap it with Bisquick and pop it in the oven to cook that then slice it up. Cook it longer than I did this one tho


Fattie wellington ala jerry!!!


----------



## celticgladiator (Jul 24, 2010)

that looks really good!!!! i love this place! the new ideas will keep the smoke rolling for quite awhile just trying new stuff.


----------



## my87csx481 (Jul 24, 2010)

celticgladiator said:


> that looks really good!!!! i love this place! the new ideas will keep the smoke rolling for quite awhile just trying new stuff.


Yeah, agreed....probably gonna' take me years to get through 'em all.

Thanks all for the suggestions.  I didn't get a chance to smoke today but, I will for sure tomorrow.  Had to cut up some trees and limbs that fell in the yard.


----------

